# Preserving the History



## Tim Moore (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello, everyone, new to the site. My father was in the AAF in WWII. I have had a lifelong interest in WWII aviation; my childhood pen-pal was Jimmy Doolittle. I obtained my first Norden bombsight a few years ago, and since then have been restoring them to full running condition for myself, others, and museums. I have worked with the Mighty Eighth Air Force Museum in Savannah and the National WWII Museum in New Orleans. I have also restored numerous bombardier and navigator items and have made teaching videos which can be seen on my YouTube channel Wistarmo. I recently acquired the largest stock of Norden bombsights anywhere and will be restoring them to full function. I have also restored an Estoppey bombsight and am working on a Sperry bombsight. My guiding principle is that everything I own must work and I must know how to work it. My goal is to preserve this technology as living history and a tribute to those men who designed and used it. It is one thing to read about all of the incredible tools our WWII aviators used, but to see it in operation really makes a difference in understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 4, 2017)

welcome aboard


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2017)

Awesome and welcome aboard. You've posted some great information so far so thank you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2017)

Welcome Tim!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2017)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2017)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2017)

Welcome to our home away from home.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard, shipmate! This asylum is run by the inmates, and it's one hand for yourself and one for the ship. Your expertise is welcome and fills a valuable niche. It's a caring and supportive community we have here.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 4, 2017)

Indeed! Welcome aboard, glad to have you here. Strikes me that you might need a bomber or two to attach your bombsights to and complete your collection!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 4, 2017)

Good on ya!


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 10, 2017)

Fan bloody tastic
More WW2 tech saved from oblivion.
Good on you and welcome to the asylum as others have put it.
I am more inclined to call it an addiction centre, both tags fit.
Mi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

